# Drax: Finally Getting Comfy (Warning, lot of Pictures)



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got home a few hours ago... PHEW! 

Went up to see him, he's such a pig now haha he just swam around the top and got into a sorta slanted feeding position just under the surface ready for feeding... Took 3 pellets to finally get him to stop begging haha.

Also I'd like to point out... LOOK AT THE PLANT! LOOK AT IT! *Bows* Not rotting hehehehehehe in fact it's shooting out roots from the submerged leaves right and left hahaha (Don't freak I'm just being... Dramatic)


















































You can see his bad eye well here... I just don't know what to do, or if it's even PopEye and not just something that happened to him when he was captive. 
Also... didn't I say in an earlier thread that I had moved that Emerald and wedged it into the corner??? WHY IS IT MOVED!!! :shock: (Parents both said they didn't touch anything)









































Sorry for the Blurriness of Drax... he's so... impatient haha can Betta's have ADHD? Hahaha He'll pause and I'll snap the photo but then he'll dart off a MILLISECOND too soon...

Other than his bad eye... How would you all Rate Drax Health Wise? And me as a new owner hahaha that sorta got thrown into this new Hobby (And LOVING it).


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

From what I can see it looks like popeye to me... I'm no expert on fishie meds, but I'm sure someone who is will drop by and help you. You have a pretty boy there.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

But his eye has been sorta like that ever since I got him. It did go down at... ooohh you know what? It might be because of the water! 

ALLOW me to explain! 

When his eye FIRST got that way was just HOURS after he was moved to my vase from his 'Container'. It went down when he was moved to his new home, but then came back again days later. I bet it's the FILTER! That filter spits out SOOO many bubbles it must change the gases in the water! So I turned the filter off... even my parents agree that maybe he doesn't need such a big 'DEATH SUCTION' filter. 

Maybe if I keep the water still the gases will regulate and it will go down. If it doesn't by tomorrow... I'll try to get some meds for him.

But could it be from the bubbles? And gases? 

Since I mean... he's eating healthy (Almost too much). He's very curious of his new home... he seems to LOVE attention from me and my parents. He gets all... *Blushes* I dunno it's just so cute to have him seeing me and wanting to eat or just... I think he likes just being watched. Really wish I could sorta interact with him more.... *Sad*


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It could always be due to an injury from the filter. I haven't had any issues with the power filter in my sorority tank, but with other filters it's possible. For now I'd just keep his water clean and keep a close eye on him to make sure it doesn't get infected.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> It could always be due to an injury from the filter. I haven't had any issues with the power filter in my sorority tank, but with other filters it's possible. For now I'd just keep his water clean and keep a close eye on him to make sure it doesn't get infected.


Not injury from the filter... 

Just the bubbles and air it's pumping into the water. 

...... errrr.... Infected? Do I even want to know?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow he's really colored up! (That, or all earlier photos were taken in bad lighting!) Good luck with the eye!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Wow he's really colored up! (That, or all earlier photos were taken in bad lighting!) Good luck with the eye!



Really? I mean... I don't think the lighting was much different in the older pics... What does that mean?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well he appeared paler in his old pics. Compare them and you'll see he looks birghter now (Which, of course, is good.)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Well he appeared paler in his old pics. Compare them and you'll see he looks birghter now (Which, of course, is good.)


Turned the Filter off... he seems more relaxed now... but... I mean... kinda... pricey filter *Cough* Yeah I know... I keep forgetting about using sponges. 

Would using a Wine Cork floating in the water be a ... toy? Not real cork... it's one of those weird 'Fake Rubber' sorta things YellowTail uses. He hovers around the top and he darts alot... why not have something for him to hit around.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

what kind of plant is that? it looks way cool! 0_0


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW, Drax looks so much healthier! I agree, it looks like he has colored up nicely since he's been in your great care!

As for the mystery eye, it could just be something chronic that he has or an old injury. Or popeye. But I'm leaning towards something weird and chronic since it goes away and comes back all the time. Or he could have an old injury that get's aggravated or something and flares up...

My fish has these weird lumps that come and go all the time, he has mild lymphocystis that goes away and comes back, goes away then flares up... Fortunately it's been zero-minor lately!  Drove me nuts for 3-4 months before Oldfishlady informed me of what it was!

I would google popeye and other fish eye problems and see what you can find! Maybe even google some other random injuries and illnesses. 

Drax looks wonderful though, his colors and fins look so much better! Great job with the little guy!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Lamia said:


> what kind of plant is that? it looks way cool! 0_0


He's got some kind of crazy terrestrial plant that's like 30 years old XD I'd say if it's lived that long it probably won't die in a tank! Hehe, I'm kinda envious of his awesome vine-thing too!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> He's got some kind of crazy terrestrial plant that's like 30 years old XD I'd say if it's lived that long it probably won't die in a tank! Hehe, I'm kinda envious of his awesome vine-thing too!


It's just a common Variegated Philodendron Vine... *Smirks* 

Oh it's much older than 30 years... In some cultures I think this vine would be considered Sentient (Eastern Culture believes that an item forgotten for 100yrs becomes a youkai *Ghost* and or Sentient) This vine has been forgotten and unloved for so long just thrown from room to room like a pillow. So From it's Phoenix like death (Was last outside in the freezing December cold just days before I got Drax) with just a few stems... I brought it in and trimmed it up. So now moved yet again to a new home. It shall always be loved.

*About to show his creepy love of anything botanical* 

I'd write more actually but I feel as if this alone alienates me from the rest of you hahahahahahaha what? I love plants? I even have a Bhut Jolokia fruiting in my care as well... FRUITING IN DECEMBER *Bows* To sort of prove how hot this thing is.... http://www.gregbocquet.com/graphics/scoville.html A scale of ... heat of sorts. It's so hot you can't even taste the flavor. 
Once again... how hot? This hot... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QYdwC47QH0&feature=fvw A video of two idiots eating two Fresh ones... which is NOT SMART! ... but ENTERTAINING 
I plan on making Chili with these things... (Loves HOT food). 
Don't worry I've eaten them myself before... I wouldn't recommend it... it hurts... Imagine swallowing broken glass... HOT broken glass. It hurts to breath, and burns for 20mins even with milk. Keep in mind thats if you eat it whole... in small amounts... in food it can add wonderful flavor and tang! 

*Slaps self*

OK! Sorry went on a TANGENT there! hahahaha Um... oh yeah the plant is fine that submerged vine is actually curving up to get out of the water... and bending to get out as well... (Told ya... it's probably Sentient now *Makes Ghost Noises*). 

DRAX tonight... his eye looks SLIGHTLY better... added about 2tsp of AQ Salt and let the filter run for abit to mix the water... until I manage to cut the power of that thing... I only turn it on for about an hour a day to get the water moving... 

I know I should do a water change but... his water looks so clean and so does the tank... and he seems so happy and relaxed. How would you like to finally settle down at the new house then have someone say ya gotta leave for a few hours with no explanation. Hahaha Besides... I need more Dechlorinate. Which I'll get today... along with perhaps a Java Fern, a Gravel vac and heck... maybe a few Cories or Tetras... *Glares at everyone* Cories or Tetra's thats what I've decided... 5 of one or the other... *As if looking at a brochure* Or maybe Mollies... *Facepalms* Ok the Jury is still out on that one...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting facts about the chili. 

I'd use Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) Instead of the Aquarium salt. It'll help drain some of the fluids from his eye. =]

As for the mollies you might want to look at this page before you decide on anything. =] I like your corries or tetras idea. =] My sister's boyfriend absolutely adores tetras. I'm more partial to corries myself but that's me.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Interesting facts about the chili.
> 
> I'd use Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) Instead of the Aquarium salt. It'll help drain some of the fluids from his eye. =]
> 
> As for the mollies you might want to look at this page before you decide on anything. =] I like your corries or tetras idea. =] My sister's boyfriend absolutely adores tetras. I'm more partial to corries myself but that's me.



Hmm... Well I mean if Drax gets attacked I can just return the Attacking fish... He seems fit enough so one or two attacks won't hurt him (Really he's probably 100% Healthy cept for his eye). 

Tomorrow... well today... going to Petsmart. Here's what I'm going to do... (Sorta drunk right now). 
"Cuse me... I'd like a Gravel Vac... your healthiest Java Fern, some Dechlorinator, a water testing kit, and 5 of your healthiest Cories.... if you don't have healthy ones... then 5 of your healthiest Tetra's... or Mollies..." 





*UPDATE* 

I got a decent Sponge Yesterday and shoved it infront of the Outflow of the Filter. Removed the plastic from the intake... the water must be fantastic now. The water completely regulates now.... yet the only zones of harsh current are the back right and left corners where the water shoots down. Otherwise the water is VERY smooth and tolerable. His mood hasn't changed so I guess that means he doesn't really mind the filter now. He DOES have a SMALLLLLLLL bubble nest going and when I was cleaning the plant off (The Submerged part) he tried... (I think) to bite me! Because It... (Coincidently) ended up destroying his little bubble nest when I moved the plant, causing his bubbles to slowly move into the filter (I felt terrible). He's still a greedy pig still with food. Honestly I think it's for the best... when I got him he seemed so ... THIN compared to the rest of you guy's Betta's. I feel as if he's starting to 'Bulk' up abit from the food. He never looks bloated (I've been watching his stomach). He must have a REALLY fast metabolism for a BETTA. So I feed him extra. He seems to be a healthy size now compared to before. ...

Actually yes I shall get som Epsom salt. That sounds like a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Forgot to post today but oh yes! 

Went to PetSmart and got a few things! 

More Dechlorinator...
A cheap Gravel Vac...
1 Bunch of... oh dear what was it called some Tank plant that's an 'A' name and very easy to take care of... can anchor it or float it... long and stringy looks like Seaweed... 
1 Java Fern which I planted inside one of the shells hehe. 
1 container of Epsom salt! 

I rinsed both plants off and carefully removed any dead or unhealthy plant matter. 

Did a 30% water change, cleaned out some of the gravel and anchored the larger stringy plant around a few rocks (Was able to seperate it into 2 plants). Anchored the Java Fern and stuff...
Went out with friends and got back and...

Oh I almost cried... There was Drax sleeping in the leaves of the 'A' named stringly plant which crossed into his vine so he was sorta laying across both plants and got all startled when I stared at him it was SO CUTE! Then he begged for food :3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Drax is a pretty fish, but what a little piggie he sounds like!

I noticed you live in a dorm? I got Marbles because I was hoping for a bit of live company in mine (I have five plants already haha but they don't move much)

Any tips for someone with a fish in their room? I havent had one in my dorm yet and I'm on vacation right now but I'll be bringing him back with me when I go back.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! I'd help you with his eye but looks like the others have already beaten me to it. 

That shell, though- it's not the best to have in there. I think it releases ammonia or something harmful into the tank (well, maybe not ammonia but you get my drift.)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Must watch! Drax... In action!*



Betta Slave said:


> Gorgeous boy! I'd help you with his eye but looks like the others have already beaten me to it.
> 
> That shell, though- it's not the best to have in there. I think it releases ammonia or something harmful into the tank (well, maybe not ammonia but you get my drift.)


*There are many shells in the tank* (Blinks) Um... which shell? I know the types so if you could just say... "The Large Clam shell... etc" 

BTW!!!

MUST WATCH! 

I took a video of him... while he just sorta did what he does during the day hahaha. This is how he normally acts after he's given up on begging. I call it... "Drax being adorable." 
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6869/ndp.mp4
(The sounds you hear is all from the Filter, this video was taken with my crappy Cell Phone camera... so the filter sounds really REALLY Creepy hahaha)
*Evil* Yes YES give into his adorable nature! He naps in the vine towards the start... but it doesn't last long haha the VID is long but he does a couple of things. Really this is just me showing off that even Free fish can be fun to watch. Also so that you EXPERTS can just SCRUTINIZE my tank, water, and Drax in general. 
*Sipping wine* .... damn *Looking into glass* Out of wine again... *Tosses glass into fireplace*


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh. Didn't look closely enough lol sorry. All shells. I'd remove them all.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Oh. Didn't look closely enough lol sorry. All shells. I'd remove them all.


I've cleaned them all... they are from a vacation... a decade ago. Heck I double cleaned them yesterday when I added the plants.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Those are all pictures of places I've caught Drax napping hahaha and then a moment after he's woken up. Sorry for the Quality... Cellphone ya know XD

I know the Rubber-bands look like crap to anchor the plants but... eh what could it hurt. I cleaned them. 

Also... the LED's are NOT that bright... just the Camera glares anything thats above... 2watts hah


http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6869/ndp.mp4

And the video link again because... well... Scrutinize!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Watching Drax* 

*Drax swims around filter intake... and gets sucked into it*

*Watching Drax* :shock:

*Drax swims away from intake as if nothing happened*

*Watching Drax* :squint:


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Kinda would like some comments on the video and how he looks *Coughs*


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that popeye started long before you placed your fish in the new tank with that filter so he didn't get injured from that.

Anycase, if you want to cycle your tank, you need to do something about the filter to keep it going 24/7 as it will eventually be home to the "good bacteria". 

If you have to keep turning the filter off and on, it won't allow the bacteria to accumulate and / or die off.

Per your video, I can tell Drax loves all that swim room at his new home.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Well that popeye started long before you placed your fish in the new tank with that filter so he didn't get injured from that.
> 
> Anycase, if you want to cycle your tank, you need to do something about the filter to keep it going 24/7 as it will eventually be home to the "good bacteria".
> 
> ...


Ugh... you guys all seem to be so behind on my CONSTANT updates haha... 
I sponged the filter outflow so now it's on 24/7. You can see the sponge in the video as the BRIGHT object that almost looks like a light near the top right of the tank. I may trim the sponge down so it's not so... large. 

Just his eye went down once, just wish it would again...


----------

